# Knitted Basic Fingering Weight Socks on DPNs, (in three widths)



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Basic Fingering Wt. Socks on DPNs, in three widths. $6.00.

_Now available as an instant download!_

This is a great 'go to' pattern for basic top-down socks knitted on dpns. This pattern will teach you my special heel treatment (optional) for heel reinforcement all the way under the heel, not just in the heel flap.

Pattern Specs:
Materials: 100 gm fingering weight sock yarn.
Size 1 short double-pointed sock needles- set of 5 or whatever size you need to get gauge.
Gauge: 8 stitches/ 1 inch
Pattern: Sizing is given for a ladies foot: Narrow (average, wide). Finished foot circumference will be 7.5 (8, 8.5). Average sock size is pictured.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/110336305/knitting-pattern-basic-fingering-wt


----------



## knit4pleasure (Feb 12, 2012)

Really nice - I like them and made a note!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knit4pleasure said:


> Really nice - I like them and made a note!


Thank you!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Great sock pattern.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great pattern, awesome socks


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonderful fit! I've never made socks yet, but you are very inspiring!


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

So pretty! One of my future goals...learn to knit on dpns.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I notice you have a ribbing on the upper part of the sock. I learned from the LYS this will give a sock a better hold.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I notice you have a ribbing on the upper part of the sock. I learned from the LYS this will give a sock a better hold.


In this pattern, the entire 'leg' is ribbed. Since ribbing is somewhat elastic in nature, it does cling and stay up pretty well. Sometimes I only do 1" of ribbing and then switch to stockinette. That kind tends to 'slouch' more, but a slouch sock is quite warm and cozy around the ankles in cold weather!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Wonderful fit! I've never made socks yet, but you are very inspiring!


You should try a pair! Nothing feels better on your feet than handknit socks-- especially ones with a flap-and-gusset heel, as these have. Just remember to knit at a tight gauge for long-wearing socks.


----------



## sedg (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, these are sooooooo nice.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love to join this workshop and learn to make socks.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh these look terrific! Great job!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

begarcia44 said:


> I would love to join this workshop and learn to make socks.


Oh, I'm sorry begarcia44... this is not a workshop. It's a pattern for sale. It is possible for you to learn to make socks by following the pattern if you are an advanced knitter. Otherwise keep an eye on the workshops section for the next sock workshop. ;-)


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks for the link.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Those look wonderful!!! I really need to learn to do socks.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I read over your pattern and it says for ladies. Do you have a man's sock pattern with the ribbing?


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I read over your pattern and it says for ladies. Do you have a man's sock pattern with the ribbing?


Not at this time, but that's a good idea... I should do a man's version. Will let you know when I get that written up.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Not at this time, but that's a good idea... I should do a man's version. Will let you know when I get that written up.


Please send a PM so I don't miss it.
So many patterns are done for women but men love those wool socks to keep their feet warm when outdoors.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That's true... don't want to leave them out!


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

I looked over the pattern after my purchase and can not wait to start the pattern. The instructions are very clear and there are pictures on the four pages. Thank you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

jestsat said:


> I looked over the pattern after my purchase and can not wait to start the pattern. The instructions are very clear and there are pictures on the four pages. Thank you!


You are quite welcome. Thanks for your purchase and I hope you enjoy the pattern... over and over!


----------

